# Mini Track advice



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

You guys have the chance to own big basements and put up some giant tracks, lucky you are....
As we moved appartment, my track which was'nt already that big, is really too big for the room where I'm "allowed" to put my collection and a test track...

Anyway, the desk I use measure 1m13 by 0,75m and I have made some different tries and I want your advices. Which one should be the best?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I like the second one down -- has a little more room between the track pieces for run-off area / crash barriers.

'Doba


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*my favorite*

is the top one

if you want to set up your track more or less permanently, i once saw pictures on the web (cant remember where) where a guy built a layount on top of his desk, then built a plexiglass cover and frame to cover the track when not in use. the frame/cover was very sturdy, so he could use it as the desktop, and then just take it off to use the track. seemed like a really cool idea

mike


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks for all your advices guys

My personal choice was the top one, but I'll try the two others also, just to see if one rides better than an other... 

:thumbsup: And yes, Mking, the idea was to make it covered by a plexi so I can use it also like my workbench, and if plexi is really too expensive, a simple wood table with two hinges. But the main idea was to have a workbench that open and reveal the track....
This track will then be foldable, like an old secretary(?), in the furniture (kinda display/book case) where all my slotcars will be displayed. I'm currently in the process of building it....Pictures will follow of course.


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Nr. 2 !!!*

Hi Zanzaman,

I definitely like the 2nd layout best! Looks nice and challenging with the various curves and (important for me ) it has enough room for instalingl turn borders.

BTW: What track material will you use? Tomy?

Greetings from Germany,

Claus

www.c-jet500.de.vu


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

clausheupel said:


> Hi Zanzaman,
> 
> I definitely like the 2nd layout best! Looks nice and challenging with the various curves and (important for me ) it has enough room for instalingl turn borders.
> 
> ...



Yes, like in my previous track , it's Tomy elements

By turn borders you mean some areas to slide or some fences?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

I don't mean to hijack the thread or anything,but if you click on Zanzas profile and go to his web page,he has a GREAT little section of downloadable signs and billboards.

THANK YOU ZANZA!!!!!!

Now back to our regularly scheduled thread.


Mike


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Mike(^RacerX^) said:


> I don't mean to hijack the thread or anything,but if you click on Zanzas profile and go to his web page,he has a GREAT little section of downloadable signs and billboards.
> 
> THANK YOU ZANZA!!!!!!
> 
> ...



I'm amazed to see that a lot of people don't even check the personal info of all the members forum
And yes, on my website, alongside my whole collection, there are some cool billboards free to DL and print out... Thanks for pointing it MIKE


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

AfxToo said:


> With a track that size you could easily inlay the whole thing in masonite or 1/4 plywood. This would equalize the challenge in both lanes by eliminating the need for guard rails.
> 
> By the way, your previous track looks very nice.


Inlay the whole thing in masonite ? You mean carving the wood to put the track pieces in it ? Sorry if I don't understand but english is not my main language... Any link so I could understand it better??

An about my previous track (LagunaZanza), yes it was quite nice indeed (ouch my legs  ), but now there is definately no more space for it, even if it was mesuring 2m by 1m only. But I have kept it of course. Here's (for those interested) a link of a movie I made with stills images around the whole track at the wheel of my MEV 68 Mustang.

For information:
Here in Europa, space is scarcer than in USA and especially in Switzerland which is a tiny country, moreover full of inhabited mountains, so space is a real main concern...So appartments or houses are very little in size compared to USA. I don't know exact translation in feet, but here an appartment of 100 square meters is considered as something comfortable and desirable...


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

For information:
Here in Europa, space is scarcer than in USA and especially in Switzerland which is a tiny country, moreover full of inhabited mountains, so space is a real main concern...So appartments or houses are very little in size compared to USA. I don't know exact translation in feet, but here an appartment of 100 square meters is considered as something comfortable and desirable...[/QUOTE]

Wow! Thats about 1000 Sq Ft for those metricly challenged. I feel your pain Zanza

Coach


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

There used to be an icon that signified someone had a website. Maybe someday it will return.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

I'll take number two please.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I like the softer turns of track 2 also.


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

AfxToo said:


> Zanza, I appreciate the content on your web site but your web page's behavior is very annoying. You should not resize the main browser window or rely on popups being enabled for your site to work correctly. We may have a large country but our computer screens are still small and need to be shared by more than just the browser window.
> 
> Offending code: top.window.resizeTo(screen.availWidth,screen.availHeight);



AFXToo, I will not totally change the look of all my websites, as I like the centered window for the main. But I understand what you did'nt like with the main window in the background that was covering all the others, so I did some modifications.... Hope you'll prefer it


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Ah OK, you have a pop-up blocker...So of course it will not work... But there are such numerous websites that use the behaviour I do, that you probably miss some other cool sites.... Because the window you've opened (and that I see in your screenshot) just warn you that my website use javascript and need to open a pop-up. So you obviously never seen my website 
Allow your pop up blocker to open mine if you want.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*That'd be me I think...*



mking said:


> is the top one
> 
> if you want to set up your track more or less permanently, i once saw pictures on the web (cant remember where) where a guy built a layount on top of his desk, then built a plexiglass cover and frame to cover the track when not in use. the frame/cover was very sturdy, so he could use it as the desktop, and then just take it off to use the track. seemed like a really cool idea
> 
> mike


I too had very little space to deal with. For me this killed 3 birds with 1 stone. Display space, work-able desk space, and most importantly IT"S A SLOT CAR LAYOUT!!!! dave


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Btw...*

Wireless keyboard and mouse were _*key*_ in my situation. dave


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

tjd241 said:


> I too had very little space to deal with. For me this killed 3 birds with 1 stone. Display space, work-able desk space, and most importantly IT"S A SLOT CAR LAYOUT!!!! dave


TDJ, your table is awesome, definitely 
:thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Thanks... Zanza. It seems to have worked out well in many ways. My wife even likes to wrap Xmas gifts on it, because you can really roll out the paper for larger boxes. dave


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Ok guys, my special cabinet is finally finished and I've put up the track, which needs of course some finishing and add-on to do, but it's usable, small but cool to drive on it). More pictures in My Gallery for those interested

An I've chosen an evolution of the first track I was submitting to your judgement in this inital post.

BTW, I'll certainly replace the upper lid by a plexiglas, but currently it's only a thin wood desk, usable to modeling and hobbying without wainting to find a good cheap plexi cutted to the desired size


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great little setup for an apartment. Gives you the space to tweak and tune, plus a little course for running/testing. 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Exactly....that was the main idea (even if I would have prefered to use the whole room just for my track)


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

ZanzaMan - wow ingenious cabinetry. I am always amazed at the creativeness of those in Hobby Talk. I know that you have to work with what you have, but I bet you miss the Laguna Zanza! 

Jim


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Oh by the way, TJD, that layout under glass is a great concept. The showcase look is really cool, and you have full wife support!

Jim


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

T-jetjim said:


> ZanzaMan - wow ingenious cabinetry. I am always amazed at the creativeness of those in Hobby Talk. I know that you have to work with what you have, but I bet you miss the Laguna Zanza!
> 
> Jim



Thanks Jim, I constructed all by myself (a first time for me...) as the dimensions required by the corner of room did not exist a cabinet already to mount...


Of course I missed Laguna Zanza... I just need to go downstairs in the common basement where it is lying against a wall and surrounded by lot of stuff...I almost could'nt enter in that basement LOL

Anyway, long live my smaller Zanzadvoort and that's it (currently glueing some sponsors/billboards on it's tiny walls)


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

AfxToo said:


> That's a masterful use of available space.


I take it as an appreciable compliment coming from a wise guy like you :thumbsup:


----------

